# Nobody get near me... I'm contagious.



## bailarín

Hola, foreros:

¿Alguien me ayuda con esto por favor?

Nobody get near me!! I'm contagious.

Mi intento: ¡Nadie me acerque! Estoy contagioso.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## gavroche_alex

Hello
I think it's better like this:

¡Que nadie se me acerque ! Estoy contagioso/contagiosa.


----------



## Andoush

Otra: "¡No se me acerquen! Es/soy contagioso."


----------



## bailarín

gavroche_alex: ¿Es necesario incluir el "que" al principio de tu sugerencia? Y si lo es, ¿por qué?

Andoush: Muchas gracias por la otra opción. Mi ejemplo está tratando de aclarar el uso de un mandato en tercera persona singular.


----------



## lovemetender

Sería más correcto en primera persona. ¡Que nadie se me acerque! Soy contagioso


----------



## Prima Facie

Coincido ocn Lovemetender y añado otra posibilidad: "¡que nadie se me acerque! Contagio"


----------



## DearPrudence

Hello bailarín 

With persons like
- (nothing for yo)
_tú
_- (nothing for él / ella)
_usted
nosotros
vosotros
_- (nothing for ellos / ellas)
_ustedes_

we use the imperativo.

But the third person is a different case that is not "covered" by the imperative.

I don't know if you've noticed but the English form is not regular either.
"*Nobody move*" is actually a subjunctive.
In the same way, Spanish uses a subjunctive (and the "que" is compulsory because that's just the way is it )

This page may explain it better than me 


> In Spanish, *indirect commands *are used to state a wish or hope that something will happen or that someone will do something. Indirect commands are formed with *que plus the subjunctive*.
> 
> Indirect commands are commonly used *when referring to the third person* (singular or plural). They are usually translated by "let," "may," or "have."


----------



## UZIKATKILLKILL

Andoush said:


> Otra: "¡No se me acerquen! Es/soy contagioso."


Me parece esta respuesta correcta, agregaría ¨Nadie se me...¨


----------



## Jaime Bien

Hola. Pues yo creo que no suena muy natural hablar de "estoy/soy contagioso".

 Me parece mejor decir algo así como: *Por favor, que nadie se me acerque porque os podría contagiar.*


----------



## blasita

Jaime Bien said:


> Hola. Pues yo creo que no suena muy natural hablar de "estoy/soy contagioso".
> Me parece mejor decir algo así como: *Por favor, que nadie se me acerque porque os podría contagiar.*



Pues sí, por estos lares tampoco suena natural decir que alguien es/está contagioso. Diría esto o p. ej. ', que os puedo contagiar/que contagio (más coloquial).

Un saludo.


----------



## UZIKATKILLKILL

blasita said:


> Pues sí, por estos lares tampoco suena natural decir que alguien es/está contagioso. Diría esto o p. ej. ', que os puedo contagiar/que contagio (más coloquial).
> 
> Un saludo.


Lo esta diciendo como una exclamación, lo veo un poco cuidadoso para alguien que quiere detener rápidamente a otro. Y creo que es más neutro como español la opción de Andoush


----------



## UZIKATKILLKILL

ah  Estoy contagioso, a mi también no me suena bien. *Soy contagioso o Puedo contagiarlos *​mejor


----------



## Jaime Bien

UZIKATKILLKILL said:


> Lo esta diciendo como una exclamación, lo veo un poco cuidadoso para alguien que quiere detener rápidamente a otro. Y creo que es más neutro como español la opción de Andoush



En ese caso: *¡No se me acerquen, que contagio!*


----------



## Almighty Egg

DearPrudence said:


> I don't know if you've noticed but the English form is not regular either.
> "*Nobody move*" is actually a subjunctive.



Well, in this case I think it's actually an imperative too. 
"Nobody move!". 
("¡Que nadie se  mueva!". As Spanish uses the same form for the present subjunctive as for the negative imperative).

This 3rd person imperative is only possible in English with some pronouns like "nobody", "somebody" etc...

The present subjunctive in English has the same form as the infinitive or the imperative but would be used in a sentence like:
"it's important that nobody move", "I insist that nobody move".

That said, it is rare, and it is generally perceived as preferable to say "It's important that nobody should move".

Saludos.


----------



## blasita

UZIKATKILLKILL said:


> Lo esta diciendo como una exclamación, lo veo un poco cuidadoso para alguien que quiere detener rápidamente a otro. Y creo que es más neutro como español la opción de Andoush



Pues sí, por eso he cambiado el 'porque' de Jaime por 'que' (seguramente mejor estaría esta parte entre signos de exclamación) y también el 'podría' por 'puedo'.

Bueno, Uzikat, yo respeto tu opinión y la de todos, pero te repito que es que por aquí normalmente no decimos de alguien que es 'contagioso'.

Un saludo.


----------



## shotgan

Solo añadir que en LatinoAmerica se usaria mas: "No se me acerquen", debido al uso de "ustedes".
En España seria: "No os acerqueis", debido al uso de "vosotros".

Me añado a los que dicen que contagioso/sa no se dice nunca y no se si es correcto. 
Una cosa/algo puede ser contagiosa/o pero una persona no lo es. Una persona contagia la enfermedad pero no ella misma, por lo tanto no es contagiosa.


----------



## Masood

"Nobody *get *near me!" - That sounds strange, to my ears.
"Nobody *come *near me!" - now we're talking!


----------



## Almighty Egg

Masood said:


> "Nobody *get *near me!" - That sounds strange, to my ears.
> "Nobody *come *near me!" - now we're talking!


I agree, but I wasn't going to mention it.
I assumed it was a BrE/AmE difference...


----------



## Masood

Almighty Egg said:


> I agree, but I wasn't going to mention it.
> I assumed it was a BrE/AmE difference...


Let's see if some Americans can confirm this for us.


----------



## Sedgewick

You did good Bailarín, yours is more than enough although as some people have been saying *¡Qué nadie se me acerque, estoy contagioso!* doesn't sound bad either.


----------



## Mexico RV'er

shotgan said:


> Solo añadir que en LatinoAmerica se usaria mas: "No se me acerquen", debido al uso de "ustedes".
> En España seria: "No os acerqueis", debido al uso de "vosotros".
> 
> Me añado a los que dicen que contagioso/sa no se dice nunca y no se si es correcto.
> Una cosa/algo puede ser contagiosa/o pero una persona no lo es. Una persona contagia la enfermedad pero no ella misma, por lo tanto no es contagiosa.



Gracias, esta explicación me ha ayudado mucho. Lo de "contagiar/contagioso" me ha costado mucho trabajo pero por primera vez, creo que lo puedo usar con más confianza.


----------



## Sedgewick

Mexico RV'er said:


> Gracias, esta explicación me ha ayudado mucho. Lo de "contagiar/contagioso" me ha costado mucho trabajo pero por primera vez, creo que lo puedo usar con más confianza.



Existen muchos tipos de acentos en el Español, puedes usar el que más te agrade o simplemente usar las cosas más fáciles de cada uno


----------



## Mexico RV'er

Masood said:


> "Nobody *get *near me!" - That sounds strange, to my ears.
> "Nobody *come *near me!" - now we're talking!



This may depend on which side of the ocean we're on. We use *get* for just about everything on this side of the water, and "Nobody *get* near me!" sounds perfectly normal to me.


----------



## gabrielabejerman

Yo no diría "estoy contagioso", sino "soy" contagioso. Y "qué" no lleva tilde: ¡Que nadie se me acerque!, tengo algo contagioso / soy contagioso.


----------



## Mexico RV'er

Sedgewick said:


> Existen muchos tipos de acentos en el Español, puedes usar el que más te agrade o simplemente usar las cosas más fáciles de cada uno



Sí, estoy de acuerdo, pero el problema existe más con entender lo que escucho en vez de lo que hablo. Cuando hablo, yo escojo las palabras y la manera de expresarlas. Pero cuando otra persona me habla, esa escoge todo y por eso sigo estudiando y ampliando mi vocabulario.


----------



## Mexico RV'er

gabrielabejerman said:


> Yo no diría "estoy contagioso", sino "soy" contagioso. Y "qué" no lleva tilde: ¡Que nadie se me acerque!, tengo algo contagioso / soy contagioso.



No quiero dominar este hilo, pero tengo otra pregunta. ¿Por qué dirías "soy" en vez de "estoy" cuando es un asunto de la salud y nada permanente.


----------



## gabrielabejerman

ESTOY contagioso no me suena correcto.


----------



## Masood

Mexico RV'er said:


> This may depend on which side of the ocean we're on. We use *get* for just about everything on this side of the water, and "Nobody *get* near me!" sounds perfectly normal to me.


Thanks, I get you.


----------



## Bonz

Yes. To _get_ near instead of _come_ near is usually the way it's said over here. _
Ando contagioso _sounds a little better than _estoy/soy_, to me at least, although all these options are more or less understandable. 
Saludos.


----------



## Sedgewick

Mexico RV'er said:


> Sí, estoy de acuerdo, pero el problema existe más con entender lo que escucho en vez de lo que hablo. Cuando hablo, yo escojo las palabras y la manera de expresarlas. Pero cuando otra persona me habla, esa escoge todo y por eso sigo estudiando y ampliando mi vocabulario.



Todo es cuestión de adaptar tu oído a cada acento del Español, hasta yo que soy latino aveces no logro entender lo que me dice un extranjero incluso hablando mi propia lengua ya que al hablar de otra forma aveces no logro captar lo que dice por decirlo muy rápido o algo por el estilo, cosas así pasan e incluso hasta a mi me ha pasado aprendiendo el Inglés.



Mexico RV'er said:


> No quiero dominar este hilo, pero tengo  otra pregunta. ¿Por qué dirías "soy" en vez de "estoy" cuando es un  asunto de la salud y nada permanente.



Bueno a mí personalmente me suena bastante extraño el decir *Soy contagioso*, preferiría decir *Estoy contagioso*.


----------



## lovemetender

shotgan said:


> Solo añadir que en LatinoAmerica se usaria mas: "No se me acerquen", debido al uso de "ustedes".
> En España seria: "No os acerqueis", debido al uso de "vosotros".
> 
> Me añado a los que dicen que contagioso/sa no se dice nunca y no se si es correcto.
> Una cosa/algo puede ser contagiosa/o pero una persona no lo es. Una persona contagia la enfermedad pero no ella misma, por lo tanto no es contagiosa.



Hola, pues no sé de donde eres pero aquí en España se diría "soy contagioso" porque el "soy" se refiere al momento actual, osea, que en ese momento sí lo es y puede contagiar la enfermedad. No se refiere a su modo de ser sino a algo pasajero. Sería la traducción que sonaría más natural.

Y respondiendo a Sedgewick, hay palabras que se utilizan más en el uso cotidiano que otras. Son formas de decir lo mismo, pero que suenan más naturales.


----------



## Prima Facie

Totalmente de acuerdo con Lovemetender.


----------

